# Right on Track Models Custom Project



## rICH17950 (Jun 5, 2018)

*Wanted to share a custom project we have been commissioned to build. CNJ Matawan Train Station. Matawan NJ. We have several photos of the station as it stands today but the client wants it built as it stood in the 1930s. We are in the drawing phase and will share photos of the project as it progresses.
*


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Now that's a Railroad Station. Magnificent.
Obviously craftsmen at their best.

Don


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

DonR said:


> Now that's a Railroad Station. Magnificent.
> Obviously craftsmen at their best.
> 
> Don


Craftsmen at their best is an understatement considering it was built to be a temporary structure. 

Also 2 stops down is Red Bank which has almost the same station and is still used.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Really like the large roof overhang. Shows a lot of concern for the passengers that have to wait in the sun or rain.


----------

